# oil seal



## germana (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey all,
My Altima 2000 SE needs a driver's side driveaxle oil seal replacement. When I took out the old one and compared it to the one purchased from the dealer I noticed that the new one wasn't as wide (it was 13.7 mm instead of roughtly 17mm). Having faith in the dealer I put the new seal in, seated it against the casing and noticed that it "fell" into the groove that immediately surrounds the casing and can't possibly provide a good seal. In know this isn't right but I can't find a seal that matches the original seal so whats next? Install the new seal but don't seat it against the casing?


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

why dont u just take it back to dealer


----------



## germana (Dec 13, 2004)

MilkSeR said:


> why dont u just take it back to dealer


 I did. The 13.7 mm seal is the only one that fits my transmission (according to their computers anyway). I checked it, double checked it, and triple checked the part number. I went online to make sure its the right part and it was. For all intents and purposes, its the right part according to Nissan. So how would a mechanic working for the dealer resolve this issue since he would be faced with the same exact issue I am facing now?


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

and when u compare both side by side, are they the same size and shape?


----------



## germana (Dec 13, 2004)

MilkSeR said:


> and when u compare both side by side, are they the same size and shape?


The inner and outer diameters are the same but the widths are different. The original is roughly 17 mm wide and the replacement part is 13.7 mm. That 3.3 mm difference would make installation a breeze.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

try takin it to a local parts store see if they can get you the same xact sized peice. if they do, then return the one from the nissan dealer


----------

